# EK Multioption 250 reservoir in Silverstone TJ07



## J-Man (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a problem... I can't mount the reservoir in my case next to my motherboard. There's holes already on the tray but I can't put it there because my GPU is too long 

If you look at this site, you'll see where I want it. What would I do to mount it?

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=174968

Look at the first picture by Lee25. I want mine same as that. Right now, it's just ALMOST vertical and the top is leaning against the motherboard.

This is my youtube video, you can see: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jsGA69Nfus


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 21, 2009)

You might be making this more complicated than it needs to be.

If you use a line up to the top with a filport and a line down from the bottom to the res or whatever the cylinder will stay in place with no clips.

I'd suggest moving it toward the side panel to gain clearance but apparently your rad is blocking the hole there.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 22, 2009)

bump.


----------

